# What to do if over watered?



## warfish (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a plant that I have ended up overwatering.  She wasnt drinking as fast as the others but I kept giving her the same amount of water, lesson learned  

Anyway she has some leaf wilting but is looking to be doing a bit better now after no water for over a week, although the container is still not all the way dry.  Is there anything I should have done when I realized the problem or anything that I can do?  She is 4 weeks into 12/12.  I dont mind making mistakes so long as I can learn from them, hehe 

Thank you for any and all advice on this


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

u could put the fan more on the dirt to dry it quicker or scoop out some wet dirt carefull and add dry..or raise the temp a little bit that would speed the drying..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

2dog nailed what I was going to say, with the fan.  Dehumidifier might help really close to the pot, this will generate heat, and draw the moisture.  In theory it should...lol...I've never tried it


----------



## Alistair (Feb 9, 2010)

multifarious' idea sounds good.  It probably wouldn't hurt at all, huh?


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats funny Alistair.............I shoved an air-stone in the base of an over-watered pot before (gently) and used a reg aquarium pump. It helped dry it out tremendously.

It probably just needs some time - and less water next time.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Feb 9, 2010)

id go with the idea of moving it closer to the fan or raising temps a touch. Personally i wouldnt worry too much, id even still give her a very light watering (so top half of soil doesnt get too dried out) when you water the others, in time she'll be back in line with the others.


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 9, 2010)

On my 1st grow I over watered and the plants were all droopy and look like they were going to die so I got tons of replys and I went with the easiest idea running a fan over the substrate. That really did the trick.And if your running a humidifier turn it off for a couple of days until your soil dries out. On your your next grow add lots of perlite. I find with adding lots of perlite its pretty had to over water just my 2 cents. Good luck bro


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 9, 2010)

a 3-1 soil/perlite mix does infact make it difficult to overwater.


----------



## warfish (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the great responses   I actually do have a 3-1 perlite mix in there with it, I think just with it being 5 gallons of soil it still was staying too moist in the center, and this particular plant has just not developed as strong a root system to drink it all.  All the rest of the girls will drink down 2 gallons of water per week no problem.

I actually did position this plant close to a fan a few days ago, so it looks like I was on the right track of thinking there, yay!  hehe   I'll kick it up to 77 today, I usually run the room at 74-75.  Humidity with my new setup stays between 46-48% at all times it seems. 

One other thought I had was possibly using some hydrogen peroxide in a watering for her so as to give the drowned roots some oxygen.  Any thoughts on that idea?  

Thanks again for all the help  

Warfish


----------



## DonJones (Feb 9, 2010)

Warfish,

Personally I would NEVER pull a plant that was that far into flower out of a pot unless I was going to transplant into a larger pot, and I believe that you should do your transplanting BEFORE switching.  You are taking a bigger chance on screwing her up by messing around with pulling it and repotting it than if you just leave it alone.

I would also be very careful about adding H2O2 to a dirt/soilless potting soil mixture, because you can actually burn the roots if you aren't very careful.

Great smoking.


----------



## warfish (Feb 9, 2010)

DonJones,  I agree about pulling the plant.  Not too mention she is in 5 gallons of soil, there is no way I could keep the dirt formed around the roots if I pulled her from the pot.  I had not really researched the hydrogen peroxide, was just a wild thought I had   I dont want to risk burning her already tortured root system so I dont think I will be doing that.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

The only time I use H202 is when I'm soaking seeds I'll put about a cap full into the cup of water....I've always been nervous to water with it.  I guess if I had root rot, or some other problem I would give it a shot as a last resort...but not on a healthy plant.


----------

